# Baron improves!



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, my 2 1/2 yo GSD male made it thru an entire obedience class last night without barking/lunging at any other dog! First time in a long time that has happened.

And it was a very very crowded chaotic class with over 25 dogs of all sizes and shapes including about 5 GSD's most of whom baron has barked at before.

One or two little woofs but only of an excited nature not an aggressive one and he was paying a lot more attention to me as we were walking and heeling etc.

Even some of the other handlers and esp. the instructor noticed his improvement and mentioned it to me.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations!

What training methods did you use to achieve this?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good job baron!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job, both of you! Isn't that such a relief?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> good job baron!


 
Thanks!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Stosh said:


> Good job, both of you! Isn't that such a relief?


 
Getting there.

The odd part of Baron's reactivity is that it is variable. he can greet most dogs and he is very friendly with them and also VERY good with puppies. in fact last class we were in there was a 12 mo female GSD who was EXTREMELY dog reactive who actually rushed him snapping and he literally ignored her - no reaction to her at all.

He usually just reacts to big, male dogs who act dominant or at least give him a "hard stare". That was the big trigger for him.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Caledon said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> What training methods did you use to achieve this?


We actually worked with both the head trainer at our local obedience club and a animal behaviorist at different times.

Both gave us pretty much the same advice. Watch him like a hawk and try to read his body language and catch him BEFORE he hit the peak and barked and lunged. Redirect him and walk him away from the other dog, get his attention back to me, give him a series of obedience commands and treat him once he is back to me. Then if we can walk him back toward the other dog (if he is still available) and repeat. 

The big key was anticipating his behavior and breaking his concentration on the other dog before he went off. that does really seem to be a true key along with the idea of profuse praise and a treat once he is back and off the other dog.

BTW, I did have a small disagreement with the trainer who tried to tell me this was "fear aggression". Baron has not been afraid of anything in his entire life - strange noise or object he would be at the end of the lead trying to get to it to investigate it - most curious dog that we have ever had. But the point was - no matter the cause is that this approach does seem to be working with him.

Not perfect and we still have work to do, but there has been some real progress.


----------

